# App Morecast Android



## jonekko (24 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Muito boa tarde, instalei uma app no android. Chama—se morecast e tem muita imformaçao, no entanto, gostaria de saber se no caso de alguem a ter qual o feedback, é fiável? Voces usam? Obrigado e bons seguimentos.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (4 Abr 2016 às 23:32)

Já utilizei e gostei da interactividade.É tipo fórum.

Mas cansei-me  da App, passado um tempo.

A minha preferida desde que tenho Android, é a Wheater and Click Widget / Tempo e Relógio para Android.

Interface bonito, muitas informações, e o widget tem muitas opções.Creio ser fiável.

Nunca me falhou muito, pelo menos.

É a que uso e a que mais gosto, das que já experimentei.


----------

